# Completed Book List?



## OldLincoln (Feb 3, 2012)

Just got Kindle Fire which is my first.  I often forget titles of books I've read and want to know if there is an app that lists books I've downloaded and allows me to mark them read.  I looked at Goodread but it is a social app and I want this private.  Ideally it's something sortable (author/title) I can check against titles I'm interested in buying.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

Try Calibre. I am still trying to get all my books downloaded on to my computer... I have thousands of books... I have also started an excel list of books I have read. I have also made a list of Christmas books I have and read. because I wanted to get them off my kindle for the year and I knew I would never remember which ones I have read come December.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

One of the good things about Calibre is that you can add your own columns. I added a "Read" column and enter the year I finish reading the book (don't care about month and day). Just something to consider...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

If you buy your books thru Amazon, http://kindle.amazon.com keeps track of all of your books. You can mark them as read/unread, etc. Other sites are Shelfari and FictFact (for keeping track of books in a series).


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> One of the good things about Calibre is that you can add your own columns. I added a "Read" column and enter the year I finish reading the book (don't care about month and day). Just something to consider...


Same for me, only exceptions is I put the entire date the book was completed. In addition, once I input the date read, the title of the book turns Red which indicates book read. Calibre helps me truly organize my library and keep track of all books completed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is also www.goodreads.com.

Shelfari is owned by Amazon, so it should be able to continue to use Amazon's data.  Goodreads has recently announced something about using data from other sources instead of Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

All I know is that I buy all my books from Amazon and have for the last 3-4 years ever since I go my original Kindle ...

Now when I try to order another book that I already had ordered in the past Amazon warns me Plus gives me the date on which I ordered the book originally...

Bob G.


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> One of the good things about Calibre is that you can add your own columns. I added a "Read" column and enter the year I finish reading the book (don't care about month and day). Just something to consider...


Good suggest.I also think is a good way.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Same for me, only exceptions is I put the entire date the book was completed. In addition, once I input the date read, the title of the book turns Red which indicates book read. Calibre helps me truly organize my library and keep track of all books completed.


Way cool!!! Just set mine up also! Thanks for the suggestion.

Edit: Also, there is a way to automatically bring your collections from Calibre into your K so you don't have to add them into the correct category once they're on the K. I know it works for Kindles, but don''t know about the Fire (my guess is that it does - but I don't have a Fire to try it out on).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Edit: Also, there is a way to automatically bring your collections from Calibre into your K so you don't have to add them into the correct category once they're on the K. I know it works for Kindles, but don''t know about the Fire (my guess is that it does - but I don't have a Fire to try it out on).


No Collections on the Fire...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah well, maybe the next upgrade, along with Blue Tooth, text to speech, etc.


----------

